# 98 Bianchi Campione d'Italia



## RBWPI (Jun 7, 2004)

I have the opportunity to purchase this bike. No reviews are available. Anyone have any knowledge about, or experience with this ride? If so, please advise me.


----------



## empty-c (Aug 2, 2004)

*I have one*



RBWPI said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase this bike. No reviews are available. Anyone have any knowledge about, or experience with this ride? If so, please advise me.


I have a 1998 - given to me by my father-in-law. My other bike is a 2001 schwinn fastback pro. I like the ride - I upgraded to a carbon fork and a custom wheelset, and likely will replace the crankset soon. So far the bike weighs near 20# from 24# just with the fork and wheelset change. It is a good steel ride, smooth, with some flex but it is steel.


----------

